# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Khám phá bắc ninh cùng canh hát quan họ cổ

## dulichminhtam

*Tour du lịch “khám phá Bắc Ninh cùng canh hát quan họ cổ”*
Địa điểm khởi hành: Hà Nội
Thời gian: Một ngày, một đêm
Giá trọn gói: 790.000 VNĐ/1 khách
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách)
Quan họ cổ được biết đến như một trong những làn điệu dân ca nổi tiếng của người Việt Nam và mảnh đất Bắc Ninh được biết đến như cái nôi của quan họ với những làn điệu mượt mà, đằm thắm. Đó là hình thức tổ chức sinh hoạt văn hóa dân gian của người dân nơi đây, với những quy định nghiêm ngặt, khắt khe đòi hỏi liền anh, liền chị phải am tường tiêu chuẩn, tuân theo luật lệ. Ngày xưa, quan họ cổ thường diễn vào dịp lễ hội xuân ở các làng quê. Ngày nay, quí khách có thể thưởng thức trọn vẹn một canh hát cổ do công ty Du Lịch Minh Tâm cùng các nghệ nhân quan họ phục dựng lại. Ngoài ra, quý khách được khám phá nét văn hóa đất Bắc Ninh nghìn năm lịch sử với những làng quan họ cổ, những ngôi chùa cổ kính.
Lịch trình tour
Chiều 12h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Du Lịch Minh Tâm đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Bắc Ninh. Trên đường đi, quý khách sẽ ghé thăm Đền Đô – nơi thờ 8 vị vua nhà Lý.
16h30: Xe đưa quý khách đến làng Đặng Xá, một làng quan họ cổ cách trung tâm thành phố Bắc Ninh khoảng 4 km. Tại đây, quý khách được các liền anh, liền chị xiêm áo chỉnh tề ra đón tiếp với các làn điệu quan họ chào khách. Quí khách ghé thăm nhà một nghệ nhân quan họ, uống nước vối, thưởng thức trầu têm cánh phượng.
17h15: Xe đưa quý khách tới thăm làng Diềm, được coi là cái nôi của nghệ thuật quan họ, đây là nơi duy nhất trong số 49 làng quan họ cổ có đền thờ Vua Bà - người được coi là “tác giả” của lối hát quan họ. Quý khách được thăm Đền Cùng, Giếng Ngọc, ngắm bầy cá thần trăm năm tuổi. Hơn hết là ngôi đình làng Diềm nổi tiếng xứ Bắc với bức cửa võng chạm cực kỳ tinh xảo. Sau đó, quý khách ghé thăm “nhà chứa bọn quan họ” của nghệ nhân quan họ làng Diềm.
18h30: Xe đưa quý khách trở lại làng Đặng Xá, dùng bữa cơm chiều với mâm cỗ của người quan họ. Cỗ được dọn ngay tại sân chùa, món chủ đạo là bánh đúc sắt miếng chan riêu cua, ăn với cà, rau chiếu thái nhỏ.
20h00: Canh hát quan họ cổ bắt đầu diễn ra. Trong không gian tĩnh mịch, quý khách được nghe giọng vang, rền, nền, nẩy của các nghệ nhân quan họ với những điệu hát say đắm lòng người.
23h00: Canh hát kết thúc, xe đưa quí khách về nghỉ tại khách sạn.
Sáng hôm sau:
7h00: Xe đón quý khách đi ăn sáng
7h30: Xe đưa quý khách đi thăm chùa Phật Tích. Nơi có pho tượng cổ A Di Đà bằng đá xanh, được coi là bảo vật của ViệtNam. Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng bức tượng phật đá lớn nhất Đông Nam Á cao 27 m trên đỉnh núi Phật Tích. ( Quý khách có thể chọn thay bằng thăm quan Chùa Dâu )
10h30: Xe đưa quý khách về Hà Nội. Kết thúc tour du lịch “khám phá canh hát quan họ cổ”.
Mức giá bao gồm:
1.	Ôtô máy lạnh, đời mới điều hòa đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan
2.	Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
3.	Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, đi suốt tuyến
4.	Bảo hiểm du lịch
5.	Ngủ khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao. 2 khách/ phòng
6.	Nước uống, khăn lạnh trên xe
Không bao gồm:
1.	Các chi phí cá nhân
2.	Thuế VAT
3.	hoạt động ăn, uống ngoài chương trình tour

----------

